

Show HN: CaaS - Cocktails as a Service - heeton
http://www.shakencocktails.com

======
heeton
I saw this -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6818369](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6818369)
and thought you might enjoy ShakenCocktails too. Every month a different
cocktail kit is posted to you.

I'm a web developer and long-time reader here, and almost half our members are
in the tech industry, there's some kind of link :) (These do work very well as
an office friday-drinks treat. We're beginning to ship to a few places around
London who are doing that.)

------
mastersk3
What's the 'remember me' for? Doesn't Stripe vault your card regardless of the
choice

------
thehodge
I like the idea but how do you stop a 16 year old with a debit card signing
up?

~~~
heeton2
We're still small, so we manually check out each person who joins.

------
unkoman
I like how the logo looks like a Y-front

